# [HowTo] Folding@Home Consolen-Client einrichten



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet...

*Inhalt*

1. Downloaden
2. Installieren
3. Einrichen
4. Linkbefehle
5. Mehrere Consolen gleichzeitig nutzen
6. in Fahmon einbinden
7. Neue Version auf Alter Installieren

*1. Console Downloaden
*
es gibt zwei Consolen versionen 

*a)*Die Console_beta *.** zur Zeit gibt es keine offizelle Beta der Console
diese kennt neue Befehle und bekommt die neuesten WU's (Work Units)
dort auf das Windows-Symbol neben der Versionsnummer klicken und es beginnt der download.

*b)*Die Console 6.20 ist die neueste Console von F@H, dort auf das Windows-Symbol neben der Versionsnummer klicken und es beginnt der download.


*c)* GPU-Console für Windows Vista kann man hier http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther laden..

*2. Installieren*

Du entpackt die Zip in einen Ordner
z.B. C:\Fah-console\
oder z. B. C:\gpu-console\

*3. Einrichten* 

Du doppel-klickst auf die Console und schon geht es los. Bei Vista das Ausführen bestätigen!

Ich habe mal Beispielhaft die Daten eingetragen:
Die Console stellt in Klammern alles zu Wahl was normalerweise eingestellt ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-unter Name gebt ihr euren Folding@Home-Namen an..
-dann Teamnummer 70335 eingeben!
-als nächstes yes eingeben falls die console beim Windowsstart mitstarten soll
-der nächste zu beachtende Punkt ist die WU-größe(acceptable size of work..)
Beachte: je größer die Wu je mehr belegt sie auch den Ram.
-bei Advanced Options yes eingeben sonst ist die Einrichtung hier beendet!
-alle anderen Einstellungen können soweit übernommen werden
-bei -advmethods ist normal ein no einzugeben, yes nur wenn du keine instabile OC-CPU hast
-bei Maschine-id ist noch zu beachten:

_dein CPU ist C2Duo oder AMD X2_

1=1 Kern (im Systemmanager beginnt alles mit Kern 0)
2=2 Kern

_dein CPU ist ein C2Quad oder AMD  X4
_ 
1=1 Kern
2=2 Kern
3=3 Kern
4=4 Kern

wenn ihr eine Grafikarte nutzt muss sie eine Maschine Id zwischen entweder
1 oder 2 bekommen oder 3 und 4 da die Karte auch einen verbindlichen CPU-Kern braucht!

*4. Consolen Linkbefehle*
​
-um diese zu nutzen müsst ihr eine Verknüpfung der Console auf den Desktop anlegen
-dort klickst du rechts auf den Link dann auf Eigenschaften
-dann kannst du die Flags eingeben
wiefolgt: für mein Beispiel es seht ja dann schon da:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-für die "_" gebt ihr Leerzeichen ein
-für alles was dahinter steht kanst du aus der Befehlsliste auswählen:

*Konsole Client erweiterte Einstellungsoptionen*

*-config*
    Erlaubt dem Benutzer seine Konfigurationseinstellungen zu ändern:
Dies beinhaltet alle oben aufgeführten Einstellungen und 
man kann auch bevorzugte Workunitarten (Folding/Genome), oder ob verbundene Schleifen benutzt werden sollen oder nicht. 
Nach dem Ändern diese Flag wieder löschen! 

*-delete x*
    Löscht den #x Eintrag aus der Arbeitsreihenfolge. Diese Option sollte nur benutzt werden, wenn es ein ernsthaftes Problem mit der aktuellen Arbeitseinheit (workunit = WU) gibt und der Client das Problem nicht selbst lösen kann (zum Bsp. Clientabsturz). Dies sollte normal nicht passieren, und sollte es doch vorkommen, wären wir sehr dankbar wenn Sie uns die FAHlog.txt Datei von der Einheit zusenden könnten, die den Fehler verursacht.

*-license*
    Zeigt die Endbenutzerlizenzbedingungen an.

*-queueinfo*
    Gibt Informationen über Arbeitseinheiten in der Warteschlange. Beinhaltet von jede Einheit den Status (READY=bereit/FINISHED=beended/EMPTY=leer), die Art der Einheit (Folding/Genome), die Serverherkunft, und das Datum wann die Einheit empfangen wurde (lokale Zeit in GMT), sowie den Abgabetermin falls der Server diese Information mitgesendet hatte.

*-send x*
    Sendet das #x Ergebnis zurück zum Server. Endet nach dem Versuch die Einheit zu senden (egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht). Benutze "-send all" um alle anstehenden Ergebnisse zu senden. Wenn die x-te Einheit nicht vollständig ist, beendet sich der Client ohne etwas zu tun.

*-verbosity x*
    Setzt das Niveau der Benachrichtigung von 1 bis 9 (max). Der Standard ist 3. Diese Option sollte benutzt werden, wenn der Benutzer mehr Information über die Tätigkeit vom Client wissen möchte, besonders hilfreich wenn das F@H Client Entwicklungsteam über ein Problem informiert werden soll.

*-forceasm*
    Weist die Core an, wenn möglich, SSE/3DNow Assemblerbefehle zu benutzten, auch wenn zuvor festgestellt wurde, daß der Computer damit vielleicht nicht richtig umgehen kann.

*-advmethods*
    Verlangt, wenn vorhanden, neue Cores und Arbeitseinheiten zugewiesen zu bekommen. (Betatester)

*-local*
    Benutze Konfigurationsdatei von lokalem Verzeichnis. Diese Option hat unter Linux keine Bedeutung, für Windows und Macintosh ist sie aber entscheidend um mehrer Clients auf einem Computer auszuführen. Sie weist den Client an die Konfigurationseinstellungen von der client.cfg Datei im aktuellen Verzeichnis zu lesen und nicht unter Windows aus dem Installationsverzeichnis wie es in der Registrierungsdatenbank steht oder unter Macintosh aus dem Library/Folding@home Verzeichnis. In dieser client.cfg Datei stehen Informationen wie Benutzernamen, Teamnummer, Proxyeinstellungen und die Maschinen ID. Diese Einstellungen verhindert dass die einzelnen Clients kollidieren. Benutzen Sie "-local" nur wenn Sie planen mehr als eine Clientinstanz von Folding@Home auf dem Computer auszuführen (dies ist nur auf einem Computer mit mehreren Prozessoren sinnvoll). Erstellen Sie so viele Verzeichnisse wie Prozessoren im Computer sind, kopieren Sie die exe und client.cfg Datei in jedes dieser Verzeichnisse, starten Sie überall "FAH3Console -local -config" und vergeben Sie spezielle eindeutige Maschinen ID Nummern für jedes Verzeichnis (unter den Advanced Settings Optionen). Von nun an können Sie jede Kopie einfach starten indem Sie in das entsprechende Verzeichnis wechseln und den Client mit dem Parameter "-local" aufrufen.

*-help*
    Zeigt alle möglichen Parameter an, mit denen der Client gestartet werden kann und beendet sich. 


*
5. Mehrere Consolen gleichzeitig nutzen

a) Vorwort
*Nun fragt man sich was ist der Grund dafür und was hat es für Sinn?

Es macht für zwei oder mehr Kern CPU´s Sinn. Man kann über diese Weise seine CPU komplett auslasten. Da eine Console oder ein GPU2-Client bekanntlich nur einen CPU Kern belegt. Es ist auch für euch nützlich wenn ihr euren PC nicht den ganzen Tag an habt, da die Console lange Verfallzeiten(Deadline) hat. Verfallzeit bedeutet das diese Arbeit bis dahin gemacht werden muss, weil diese sonst verworfen wird und es keine Punkte für diese Arbeit gibt. Deshalb immer auf die Deadline achten. 
*
b) Einrichten*


Die Installation läuft wie oben beschrieben ab. nur mit dem Unterschied dass du zwei Ordner oder mehr brauchst. 

-dazu den installierten Ordner kopieren und umbenennen. z. B. in Core2 umbennen

-dann gehst in den ordner und rufst du die config.cfg mit dem TEXTEDITOR (auch unter Vista den TEXTEDITOR benutzen) auf.

-vergebe dort wie oben beschrieben unter dem Punkt maschine-id= deinen Kern und speichere abschließend. Achte dabei auf Konflikte mit anderen Clients und der GPU2.

*c) Beispielconfigs mit Maschine-id:*

beim Intel C2D/AMD X2

1=Console
2=GPU2

bei AMD X3

1=Console
2=Console
3=GPU2

bei Intel C2Q/AMD X4

1=Console
2=Console
3=Console
4=GPU2 
*

6. Fahmon*

für Fahmon braucht ihr nur den Installationsordner angeben.

*7. Neueste Versionen auf alter Version installieren*

Erst die neue Version downloaden und entpacken.
Dann gehst du in den Installations Ordner und kopierst zu erst den Namen der Console exe. Lösche diese nun. Jetzt kannst du die neueste Version in den Ordner kopieren und mit dem kopierten Namen ersetzen.

Viel Spaß beim Falten.


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Gut gemacht! Besonders gut finde ich das du die zusätzlichen Befehle mit eingebaut hast! Super!


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

Wow haste fein gemacht.
Aber ich weiß schon warum ich den Graphischen Client nutze.
Die Console ist mir einfach zu umständlich


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

keine Angst mit dem Howto geht es


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß schon warum ich den Graphischen Client nutze.
> Die Console ist mir einfach zu umständlich


 Console ist aber schneller!


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Console ist aber schneller!


wieso sagt ihr das erst jetzt 
da schmeiß ich doch gleich die Console drauf


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

man wir dachten du weisst dass...dann mach mal hier ist das How-to..


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

Ich konnte es mir ja denken aber ich war ein wenig überfordert weil ich nicht gerne mit Consolenbefehlen arbeite
bitte nicht mehr schlagen


----------



## klefreak (8. Juli 2008)

also laut Foldingforum sollte es keinen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied geben, solange man den Viewer nicht benutzt

lg Klemenes

PS: die How To's die ihr da gemacht habt, sind sehr ansprechend, weiter so


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

danke für das Lob...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Juli 2008)

Hast du Falk schon angeschrieben dass er dein HowTo auch mit in die Übersicht haut?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

ähh nööö, das hat der liebe Falk beim letztenmal automatisch gemacht...ich wusste das garnicht und war umso überraschter und auch stolz darauf, dass mein GPU2 dadrin steht..

es arbeit bestimmt ein Bot für ihn, so schnell wie das bei dir heute ging


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

Wirklich (auch) fein gemacht - bist eindeutig eine Bereicherung für unser Team

Ein *GRATS* an dich und ein


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Speed-E (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr schönes How-To. Thumbs up!


----------



## SilentKilla (21. August 2008)

Auch wenns spät kommt. *Dickes Lob von mir.* Hatte den Thread noch net gelesen und wollte grad selbst ne Erklärung für die ganzen Flags und die erweiterten Optionen abgeben.


----------



## Lochti (21. August 2008)

Kann mich dar nur der Mehrheit anschließen , sehr Gut Geworden !


----------



## McZonk (22. August 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Guide, RuneDRS!

Meine 9800GTX rechnet jetzt auch mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. August 2008)

uhiii welche Überraschung dich hier zu sehen...das freut mich! Wilkommen im F@H-Team...


----------



## Bumblebee (22. August 2008)

Hau rein - McZonk


----------



## McZonk (22. August 2008)

Wieso bin ich egtl mit dem GPU Client im Consolen-Client Thread gelandet?  Boar ne, mach nie 2 Sachen gleichzeitig


----------



## Bumblebee (23. August 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich egtl mit dem GPU Client im Consolen-Client Thread gelandet?  Boar ne, mach nie 2 Sachen gleichzeitig


 
Wir freuen uns trotzdem


----------



## Gast3737 (26. August 2008)

Hallo Leute es gibt einen neuen Core für die Console der macht ordentlich Welle wie man sieht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



toll ist auch die Enorme Punkte Zahl das freut meinen PC! nur sind grade meine GPU2 Wu*s zum jammern


----------



## SilentKilla (26. August 2008)

Ich will den für meinen Läppi auch, der läd mir aber nur den 82 Core herunter.


----------



## Dudeness (26. August 2008)

Jop, habe heute morgen auch mit Freude sehen können, dass es einen neuen Core gibt.

Anstelle von 312 ppd. mache ich jetzt mit dem 1. Core satte 794 ppd. 

Dudeness


----------



## FeuRenard (27. August 2008)

muss für den neuen core was besondres eingestellt sein?
krieg immer nur 78 (6.20)


----------



## Gast3737 (27. August 2008)

nö eigentlich nix..keine Flags, und ich habe auf low gestellt...


----------



## Dudeness (27. August 2008)

Bei mir wurde auch alles "automatisch" umgestellt. Habe allerdings auf "big" gestellt.


Dudeness


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2008)

Eine Frage habe ich aber , und vieleicht kann mir ja mal einer helfen !

Warum bekomme ich die folding@clients nicht Installiert ?? (*.msi dateien)

Ich habe Vista 64 bit Home Premium !

Danke im Vorraus 
Lochti


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

rechtsklick und als Admin ausführen probiert?


----------



## Lochti (29. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> rechtsklick und als Admin ausführen probiert?


Hab ihn gefunden , durch wühlen !

 Also ,das mit dem Rechsklick war es bestimmt !
Vista 64 , is ein graus in sache datenverwaltung finde ich !

Danke dir schon mal !


----------



## MomentInTime (5. Oktober 2008)

Kann man diese Konsole eigentlich auch autostarten lassen ?
Ich fahr sie eh immer manuell hoch, seit ich sie hab' - das muss ja nicht sein, sprich, muss doch
auch einfacher und automatisch gehen...

Was ich auch noch gut finden würde, wäre so eine Art Schnellstart-Icon der Konsole oder von
Fahmon in der Icon-Menüleiste, und nicht in der Startleiste... ist das vielleicht möglich ? Wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## nfsgame (6. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst die Console per Tastenkombination starten. Dazu klickst du rechts auf die Verknüpfung->Eigenschaften. Dann steht da "Tastenkombination" Und da musst du eine festlegen. Oder du kannst den Client in den Autostart-Ordner legen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (6. Oktober 2008)

Moin Leute,
mein consolen client will irgendwie nix reißen so macht das kein spaß, ich meine ich übertakte doch nicht auf 3,2ghz um läppische 300ppds zu bejkommen.
@offtopic
ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen wie wenig noch aktiv falten hier im PCGH Team?
Hab gerade mal alles überflogen, sind echt nur noch die hardcorefalter und die chronisch untermotorisierten am falten. könnte man im pcgh heft mal nen bissl werbung dafür machen( wenn der platz dafür da ist)
ich mein nur man sieht ja in der signatur wieviele aktiv falten und 1 viertel ist doch nix
naja,
happy folding!

gruß


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, nfsgame !


----------



## FeuRenard (6. Oktober 2008)

xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> @offtopic
> ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen wie wenig noch aktiv falten hier im PCGH Team?
> Hab gerade mal alles überflogen, sind echt nur noch die hardcorefalter und die chronisch untermotorisierten am falten. könnte man im pcgh heft mal nen bissl werbung dafür machen( wenn der platz dafür da ist)
> ich mein nur man sieht ja in der signatur wieviele aktiv falten und 1 viertel ist doch nix


http://kakaostats.com/tpchart.php?id=70335&l=0


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> http://kakaostats.com/tpchart.php?id=70335&l=0


Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Werbung von CMA (und ab die Kirsche). Was soll uns das Diagramm den nun sagen?


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Oktober 2008)

oh, wenn man draufklickt kommts gar nich mehr...

naja, sollte eigtl. sagen, dass unsere faltleistung nach  geht.


----------



## nfsgame (7. Oktober 2008)

Achso! Das muss man doch für solche wie mich dazuschreiben!


----------



## Mojo (20. November 2008)

Hab mir gerade eben den Client runtergeladen und installiert.
Jetzt steht in der Taskleiste CPU-F@H: Attempting to get work packet.
Macht des jetzt schon was oder dauert es noch bis ich was falten kann?


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2008)

Musst du ein bisschen warten. Die haben mal wieder Probs mit ihren Servern.


----------



## Mojo (20. November 2008)

Ok.
Jetzt im Moment hats zum arbeiten angefangen


----------



## nfsgame (20. November 2008)

Stimmt bei mir auch


----------



## Thornscape (24. November 2008)

Gibts denn auch eine Möglichkeit die beiden Konsolenfenster (GPU+CPU) zu verstecken? Als SETI@home noch die alte Programmbasis genutzt hat, war das mit Thirdparty Software auf jeden Fall gut möglich, wie sieht's hier aus?
Als Service will ich das ganze nicht einrichten, weil ich ja auch ab und an einen Blick ins Programmfenster riskieren will, um zu sehen, wie es so läuft.


----------



## The Ian (6. April 2009)

ich habe jetzt mal nach der anleitung hier die neuste version installiert (FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-deino heißt das ganze) wie bewege ich den dazu 2 kerne zum rechnen zu nehmen...denn momentan werkelt der bei mir mit nur einem kern und sage und schreibe 277ppd rum, was verdammt wenig ist selbst für einen core hab ne 225 punkte wu (proj 4442) und dort dauert jedes % 11,5 bis 12 min oder ist das normal....trotzdem sill ich beide kerne auslasten, aber nicht unbedingt noch nen 2ten clienten installieren müssen


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> wie bewege ich den dazu 2 kerne zum rechnen zu nehmen...


Wie drin steht: einen zweiten Ordner anlegen und konfigurieren


> hab ne 225 punkte wu (proj 4442) und dort dauert jedes % 11,5 bis 12 min oder ist das normal


Jupp, die WU ist einfach seltsam bewertet worden und bringt bei weitem weniger wie andere WUs.


----------



## MESeidel (8. April 2009)

Oder wenn der Rechner 24/7 läuft den SMP Modus nutzen.
- install.bat einmal ausführen
- -smp anhängen
- einmal mit -configonly starten

dafür gibt es auch ein eigenes HowTo.


----------



## fuzba (23. Mai 2009)

hi,

ich wollte mehre kerne betreiben, finde aber in dem ordner die config datei nicht. kann mir jemand helfen? habe auch schon die versteckten dateien angezeigt.

noch eine frage. muss ich die installation/konfiguration in jedem ordner neu ausführen oder kann ich den ordner einfach kopieren?

danke


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Diese "config" Datei heisst "client"!

Du kannst den Ordner einfach kopieren, solltest aber Core und Work Ordner löschen.


----------



## fuzba (23. Mai 2009)

nen core ordner hab ich net...den work hab ich gelöscht
ich hab nen q6600...also kann ich vier ordner machen und die machine id von 1 bis 4 vergeben?

war so blöd und hab angeklickt, dass die client datei nur mit dem editor zu öfnnen ist. wie kann ich das jetzt rückgängig machen

muss ich dann alle clients/ kerne einzeln starten? und arbeiten die kerne dann alle an einer WU

danke und sry für die komischen fragen


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

1. Nen wenn du ein smp Falg dran machst, dann werden alle Cores für eine Clienten genutzt.

2. Wo ist das problem?

3. wie gesagt, mit -smp!!!


----------



## fuzba (23. Mai 2009)

zu 1 und 3...das mit dem -smp muss ich erstmal ausprobieren, hab keine ahnung von der consolensprache

zu 2....ich kann den client nicht starten


----------



## fuzba (23. Mai 2009)

nehme den punkt 2 zurück


----------



## CheGuarana (23. Mai 2009)

Gut, also eigentlich steht auch alles gut erklärt im HowTo.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Mai 2009)

Hab den Tray Client für GPU. Hat wer nen vergleichswert zwischen Console und Tray?
Wenn es merklich schneller ist, würde ich wechseln.


----------



## caine2011 (24. Mai 2009)

also leistungsmäßig gibt es keinen unterschied aber der gpu-consolenclient soll weniger EUE´s produzieren(aber die stabilität ist auch von system zu system unterschiedlich, bei nvidia stimmt es meiner meinung nach nicht, wohl aber bei amd/ati)


----------



## CiSaR (26. August 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Also ich hab jetzt 3 Consolen am laufen. Für jeden CPU Kern eine und eine für die GPU. Die Console für die Gpu läuft auch und hat die ID 3.
Aber die beiden CPU Consolen laufen nicht, die haben die ID 1und 2.
Allerdings wird mir angezeigt das die beiden Kerne voll ausgelastet sind.
Beide sagen auch das sie was haben zum rechnen aber es passiert einfach nix.

EDIT: Es scheint schon was zu passieren aber es wird kein Fortschritt angezeigt.
Also nicht so wie bei dem GPU Client wo das steht Completed ..%, habs nur gesehen weil ich die CPU Consolen neugestartet habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

Die SINGLE's sind oft ar$$$-langsam
Möglicherweise ist einfach etwas mehr Geduld angesagt

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## CiSaR (26. August 2009)

Jo jetzt läuft es so alle halbe Stunde ein Prozent 
Wie geht das den mit dem SMP?
wenn ich die Flag -smp setzte sagt geht nicht und in der Hilfe steht ich soll noch die Anzahl der Cores dahinter setzten was ja dann so aussehen würde -smp 2 aber das geht auch nicht 
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das geht?


----------



## The Master of MORARE (26. August 2009)

Hast du den SMP Clienten Insatlliert? Falls noch nicht, den gibts HIER.
Ganz unten den Passenden Clienten Downloaden, ich empfehle den MPICH, weil er bei mir bestens auf Vista 64 läuft.
Ganz normal nachdem du andere cpu-clienten gelöscht und bereinigt hast installieren. Dann mit der flag -smp x starten. x= zahl der Kerne deiner cpu (warum muss ich gerade an reelle zahlen denken )


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2009)

Wobei du möglicherweise mit der Deadline der SMP's Probleme kriegen könntest
Die sind eigentlich für 4+ Kerne gedacht

Läuft deine "Kiste" durch - 24/7?


----------



## CiSaR (26. August 2009)

Achso na dann hat sich das ja erledigt.

Meistens ist sie 24/7 an ja.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. August 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Meistens ist sie 24/7 an ja.


 
Dann könnten die deadlines noch hinhauen
Problem ist (häufig), dass bei einem 2Kerner die "Rechnung nicht aufgeht"

Will heissen:
SINGLE + SINGLE = SMP
SINGLE + SINGLE + SINGLE + SINGLE < SMP


----------



## CiSaR (27. August 2009)

Achso hm na dann lassen wir es so wie es ist.
Wenn ich nen Quadcore hab meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## DesGrauens (27. August 2009)

und dann auch bitte im passenden threat


----------



## AlpineRider (30. September 2009)

Heute habe ich Folding @ Home eingerichtet. Vielen Dank für dieses und für alle anderen Tutorials. Echt genial, wie die Einrichtung des Console-Client, Tray-Client und GPU-Client beschrieben ist.

*Danke euch allen für die Mühe des Erstellens solcher "How-To"!!!*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2009)

Willkommen bei den Faltern, AlpineRider - wir freuen uns über jeden neuen "Foldingzombie"


----------



## The Master of MORARE (1. Oktober 2009)

*begrüß*
Wer weiß schon was für ein Faltertyp er ist .
Ich lege dir das hier mal ans untote Herz .


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (9. November 2009)

Irgendwie stopt der GPU console-client bei mir wenn ich längere zeit nicht am rechner bin woran kann das liegen?

Als ich grad wieder an den rechner kam stand die konsole noch auch 2% und fahmon den ich offen hatte zeigte 0 PPD jedoch grüne anzeige für aktiv...

das schöne an an den GT200b karten is ja das bekannte spulenfiepen welches ich jedoch nur warnehmen kann wenn die karte am buckeln is. als ich dann die maus bewegt hab startete plötzlich das fiepen wieder und fahmon zeigte auch wieder meine 9,5k ppd

ist anderen bereits ähnliches aufgefallen?


----------



## Argead (9. November 2009)

Das klingt irgendwie nach einem Energiespar-mechanismus, wie siehts denn mit deinem Energisparmodus aus?


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (9. November 2009)

Alles auf Höchstleistung bei Win 7 x64... einstellungen selbst definiert, das einzigste was nach 20 minuten abschalten darf ist mein monitor vielleicht isses das ?


----------



## Gohan (11. November 2009)

Monitor geht bei mir auch in den Standby. Hatte letztens das Problem bei nem Freund, dass der Rechner sich nich mehr auf den Normaltakt gestellt hat sondern immer, selbst wenn Volllast anlag, nur mit 1,6 GHz lief.

Haben dann die Voreinstellung Hochleistung gewählt und dann alles manuell nochma eingestellt. Vlt. hilfts ja...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (11. November 2009)

ne das kanns leider auch nicht sein, hab alles bereits auf manuell. aber bislang ist der fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten trotzdem danke


----------



## TECRIDER (11. November 2009)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> ne das kanns leider auch nicht sein, hab alles bereits auf manuell. aber bislang ist der fehler nicht mehr aufgetreten trotzdem danke


 
Ich hatte das auch mal unter XP. Da wurde nach einem bestimmten Zeitraum die Festplatte runtergefahren. Dann habe ich das in der Energieverwaltung geändert und dann liefs wieder.


----------



## jets28 (18. November 2009)

yoah das kommt normal durch die verwaltung, bei w7 ist der button für höchstleistung ausgeblendet


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe hier ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe in einem Rechner eine GTX275 und eine GTS250. Ich habe nun den Consolen Client installiert. Ich hätte gerne das dieser mit der 275er faltet. Der verwendet aber immer die GTS250er zum falten. Muß ich da noch ein bestimmtes -flag setzen? Als Machine ID hatte ich schon 1 u. 2 probiert und mit -forcegpu nvidia_g200 hatte ich es auch schon getestet. Klappt einfach nicht.
Wer weiss einen Rat?


----------



## Muschkote (8. Januar 2010)

Schon mit Flag "-gpu 0" / "-gpu 1" probiert?
Je nachdem in welchem Slot die Karte steckt.


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Januar 2010)

Muschkote schrieb:


> Schon mit Flag "-gpu 0" / "-gpu 1" probiert?
> Je nachdem in welchem Slot die Karte steckt.


 
Hallo Muschkote,

Mhhhh, ja habe ich gerade nochmal ausprobiert. Es ist immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Es wird immer die GTS250 verwendet. Ich versuchs nochmal mit forcegpu nvidia_g200


----------



## JayxG (8. Januar 2010)

ist die GTS deine "primäre Anzeige" ... hast du den Windows-Desktop schon auf die GTX erweitert?


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Januar 2010)

JayxG schrieb:


> ist die GTS deine "primäre Anzeige" ... hast du den Windows-Desktop schon auf die GTX erweitert?


 
Die GTS soll nur die PhysX Berechnungen durchführen, an der hängt kein Bildschirm dran.

PhysX habe ich auch deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert bringt beides nichts. Im GraKa Treiber erscheinen wie es sein soll beide GraKa.

Aber jetzt werde ich ein bisschen zocken. Ich habe keine Lust mehr zum testen.

Ich melde mich wieder.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2010)

Ev. doofe Frage aber ist die 275er wirklich im Slot 0?


----------



## Henninges (9. Januar 2010)

ich meine die slots werden "eins" und "zwei" gezählt, entsprechend "gpu0" und "gpu1"...so war es in meiner dual kombi unter winxp...


----------



## TECRIDER (9. Januar 2010)

Einen schönen guten Morgen!

@Bumblebee
Die doofe Frage ist absolut berechtigt. Naja, es ist schon doof wenn ich den DVI Stecker auf die GTS250 stecke und nicht auf die 275er.   Dafür musste ich erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen

Heute Morgen habe ich meinen Fehler festgestellt.

Stecker umgestöpselt und nun läufts auf der 275er

Sorry das ich euch damit beschäftigt habe 


Schöne Grüße, Teci


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2010)

Na dann ist Problem ja gelöst - was will man mehr


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich konnte mittels leichtem Übetakten und Abkopplung von Shader und Core, das Spulenfiepen erträglicher machen.

Anwendung: Folding@Homne GPU2 - client (aktueller WHQL Treiber 196.21, EVGA Precision 1.91)

und hab wieder den alten Treiber drauf, da sich die PPD halbiert hatte.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=graka_ocivlm.pnghttp://www.abload.de/img/graka_ocivlm.png


----------



## sentinel1 (23. Januar 2010)

Wann kommt das NEUE How-To?


----------



## Brzeczek (3. Februar 2010)

Hi@all

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
Ich habe aus dummen Gründen mein Folding@Home deinstalliert 

Jetzt habe ich es neu drauf gemacht und muss mich mit diesem Fehler rumplagen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ich habe auch schon  aber irgendwie nicht so das gefunden was so auf mich trift. 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir Helfen könntet.


MFG

Ich


----------



## nfsgame (3. Februar 2010)

Firewall hat ne Ausnahmeregel drinn?


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Februar 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Firewall hat ne Ausnahmeregel drinn?




Jep hat sie.  

Naja ich muss sagen das es heute komischerweise wieder leuft  Problem hat sich von alleine gelöst.


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2010)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> Wann kommt das NEUE How-To?


Wieso sollte es das geben? Es hat sich seitdem nix am Singlecoreclient getan.


----------



## sentinel1 (7. Februar 2010)

> und hab wieder den alten Treiber drauf, da sich die PPD halbiert hatte.



Mit 16 Lanes gibt es kein Problem, anscheinend wurde die Anbindung der GraKa entscheidend verändert.

Mit x8 war es ein "No go"


----------



## RonRonsen (7. Februar 2010)

Obwohl Deine letzte Aussage nicht stimmen kann. Wenn ich im Triple Sli falte und bei mir ist der 3. PCI-E Steckplatz nich mit 16 Lanes angebunden, kommt die Graka auf die selben Werte wie die ersten beiden. Nfs wäre sogar zeuge. Die Lanes haben null Bedeutung beim falten. Was Treiber angeht und demzufolge die Cuda Optimierung, da gehe ich viell. mit aber alles andere is Käse.


----------



## Henninges (7. Februar 2010)

das problem der ineffizens hatte ich in sofern als ich noch eine g80 gpu mit einer g92 auf einem board laufen hatte...da hatte die karte im zweiten slot so gut wie keine perfomance mehr...mit zweimal g92 war die leistung annähernd gleich...


----------



## Thomas80 (24. Dezember 2010)

*Folding@home HILFE*

Bin F@H Neuling und der CPU-client läuft ohne probleme, aber der GPU geht ständig in den standby (sleeping)
System : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
             Windows / (64Bit)
             GeForce GTX 460  
Client :Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-623
          Folding@home-Win32-x86-systray-623


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Folding@home HILFE*



Thomas80 schrieb:


> Bin F@H Neuling und der CPU-client läuft ohne probleme, aber der GPU geht ständig in den standby (sleeping)
> System : AMD Phenom II X6 1055T
> Windows / (64Bit)
> GeForce GTX 460
> ...


Hast du schon die Treiber der GTX460 aktualisiert?


----------



## Thomas80 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja 260.99


----------



## Tranceangel2k (25. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ich auch mal. Versuch mal im Taskmanager dem Client eine höhere Priorität zu geben. Bei mir hats geholfen...


----------



## Thomas80 (25. Dezember 2010)

Funktioniert nicht


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2010)

Versuchs mal mit dem GPU-Client
http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-641.msi


----------



## Thomas80 (25. Dezember 2010)

Habe CPU & GPU client deinstalliert und zusätzlich alles per hand gelöscht, neu hoch gefahren und nun läuft alles.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke an "meinen" Meier für die Hilfe

@Thomas80
Willkommen bei den Faltern; schön, dass du mitmachst
Btw. der Client *Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-623* war ein GPU*2*er - die mögen es nicht so sehr auf einer Fermi falten zu müssen
Der von A.Meier ist ein GPU*3* - den mag eine GTX 460 viel mehr


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich helfe gerne mit meinem bescheidenem Wissen.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (7. Januar 2011)

Also soweit läuft mein System: GTX460 mit GPU3 Client und der vorher schon laufende SMP2 Client. Eine kleine Fräge hätte ich da noch. Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, dass auch mein Passkey wirklich verwendet wird / Kann ich sehen, wie viele WU's schon mit einem Passkey gerechnet wurden?


----------



## Timmy99 (7. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe immer auf meinen Punktestand geachtet, ob nach fertiger SMP2 WU auch die Bonuspunkte / der Gesamtcredit, der von HFM berechnet wurde, gutgeschrieben wurde.

Eine Anzeige, die zeigt wieviele WUs mit Passkey gerechnet wurden ist mir nicht bekannt.

MfG,
Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Also soweit läuft mein System: GTX460 mit GPU3 Client und der vorher schon laufende SMP2 Client. Eine kleine Fräge hätte ich da noch. Kann ich irgendwie feststellen, dass auch mein Passkey wirklich verwendet wird / Kann ich sehen, wie viele WU's schon mit einem Passkey gerechnet wurden?


Ich hab mal deine Statistikseite rausgesucht: Rauh_Thomas - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
Deine GTX460 kann aber auch nocht lange falten, wenn ich mir die Seite so anschaue. Von den 5 WU's von den letzten 1,5 Tagen sind alles SMP's.
Die GTX460 taucht noch nicht auf.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Unsere Statistikseite ist um 7h nach hinten verschoben und wird nur alle 3h aktualisiert.

Was du also jetzt fertig faltet wird in ca. 9h dort angezeigt.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (7. Januar 2011)

Stimmt ich hab die Graka erst heute bekommen und heute Mittag eingebaut, die erst WU ist auf jeden Fall erfolgreich gesendet. Naja ich schau mir mal immer zwischendurch meinen Punktestand an, da müsst es ja dann plötzlich eine Tages / Stunden- Punkteexplosion geben )


----------



## davidof2001 (7. Januar 2011)

Timmy99 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Anzeige, die zeigt wieviele WUs mit Passkey gerechnet wurden ist mir nicht bekannt.
> 
> MfG,
> Timmy99, die gelbe Ratte.



Im log-Fenster wird es kurz angezeigt. Und zwar genau zwischen einer gefalteten WU nach dem senden und vor dem Empfang einer neuen. Da steht dann in einer Zeile: Number of Units completed: xx

Aber da steht dann nix vom passkey.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (7. Januar 2011)

Aha, hab grad eine SMP Unit gesendet und gesehen, dass ich erst 4 fertig hab, und wenn nur der SMP Client für die 10WU's für die Bonuspunkte zählt, kann sich das ja nur noch um Tage handeln, bis ich die "fetten" Punkte bekomm. Naja mal sehen! Die GPU scheint gut zu falten, mal sehen was da an Punkten momentan so rauskommt.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. Januar 2011)

Ist den bei dir sonst noch was am falten ausser dem SMP und der GTX460?
Wen du sagt 4 SMP sind fertig was sind dann die anderen 2 WU's?
Auf deiner Statistikseite sind 4X 481Punkte und 2X 511Punkte vermerkt, der letzte 511er muss irgendwo zwischen Mi Abend 23Uhr und 2Uhr Do Morgens fertig geworden sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast du HFM oder Fahmon installiert?

Bei HFM könntest du folgendes machen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann bekomst du diese schöne Liste mit all deinen WU's, egal ob erfolgreich durchgefaltet oder nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme an bei Fahmon wird es auch was in der Art geben.


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (9. Januar 2011)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Ist den bei dir sonst noch was am falten ausser dem SMP und der GTX460?
> Wen du sagt 4 SMP sind fertig was sind dann die anderen 2 WU's?
> Auf deiner Statistikseite sind 4X 481Punkte und 2X 511Punkte vermerkt, der letzte 511er muss irgendwo zwischen Mi Abend 23Uhr und 2Uhr Do Morgens fertig geworden sein.
> 
> ...




Hi, ich hab mir auch den HFM geholt, es soll ja Punkterechenfehler bei neuen WU's bei FaHMon geben. Die 511 Punkte sind noch die alten WU's von der HD4870. Falls du auch mein Profil schaust, dann sind da jetzt schon einige Wu's mit der GTX460 fertig geworden (1348 Punkte) Die 481er WU's sind noch von meiner SMP2 Console, ich hab noch nicht die 10 WU's erreicht, und jetzt auch noch eine BigWu bekommen, hab schon das Flag für die Big WU's rausgenommen, bis ich dann mal die 10 erreicht hab.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Wie kann ich der GPU3 Console Task etwas mehr Priorität zuweisen als meinem SMP2? Wenn beide auf niedrig laufen, dann bekommt die Graka zuwenig CPU und läuft dann nur auf 85%, aber ich möchte weiterhin mit allen 4 Kernen den SMP2 unterstützen. Vielen Dank schon mal wieder für die Hilfe, ich bin soweit noch nicht aus dem Forum schlau geworden.


----------



## T0M@0 (9. Januar 2011)

mit dem tool setpriority geht das 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/119759-f-h-allgemeine-tipps.html

dort unter allgemein ist ein link dazu und ein howto


----------



## The Master of MORARE (9. Januar 2011)

Rauh_Thomas schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mir auch den HFM geholt, es soll ja Punkterechenfehler bei neuen WU's bei FaHMon geben. [...]


Wo hast du denn das gelesen :O?


----------



## Rauh_Thomas (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ist installiert und läuft.

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo, aber ist ja auch egal, hab ja HFM


----------

